# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Xe giường nằm hoàng long hà nội - đồng hới|Cho thuê xe du lịch đi Quảng Bình

## mrhoangkim

PHÒNG VÉ NAM HƯƠNG

NAM HUONG BOOKING OFFICE

----///----

Nhận đặt vé xe đi du lịch trong nước

Cho thuê xe giường nằm đi Quảng Bình - Bãi Biển Đồng Hới - Động Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng

Cho Thuê xe giường nằm cao cấp Hoàng Long đi Đồng Hới

Vé xe Hoàng Long du lịch trong nước - Cung cấp vé cho khách đi lẻ - Khách đoàn - Công ty.....


Phụ trách đặt vé: Trịnh Thanh Hương - ĐT: 0916.120.884      Hotline: 0978.600.558
Mail: huongt_bio100684@yahoo.com
Điện thoại:  04.6672.6080
Địa chỉ: Phòng vé Nam Hương. Số 7/155 Cầu Giấy - Q. Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Chi tiết tham khảo tại : XE HOANG LONG | XE KHACH HOANG LONG | MUA VE TET | HOANG LONG | DIEM BAN VE TET XE HOANG LONG

Hướng dẫn thanh toán nếu đặt vé online"
Hình thức thanh toán vé Hoàng Long - Hinh thuc thanh toan ve Hoang Long - XE HOANG LONG | XE KHACH HOANG LONG | MUA VE TET | HOANG LONG | DIEM BAN VE TET XE HOANG LONG

Nhận đặt vé trực tiếp tại phòng vé - Đặt vé qua điện thoại - Đặt vé online

Nhận đặt các tuyến chính - Các Chặng
Giao vé tận nơi cho các tổ chức, cơ quan, sinh viên, nhóm du lịch....(Từ 5 vé trở lên)

Chúng tôi rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách, cảm ơn quý khách đã sử dụng dịch vụ!

----------

